# albright



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Lately I've been having a rash of albright knots slipping. Not when pulling in a fish but when I cast from the 5th to 50th time. I use 15# powerpro and 20 or 30# seaguar flouro leader. What do you guys think I may be doing wrong? I usually use 3-4 ft of leader so I am running the knot through the ferrules when I cast. Could this be beating up on the knot too much? Is there anything I can do about it? I've heard of people using glue on their knots, any ideas on this?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Try the uni to uni knot. never had a problem with it!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Ditto. You can't beat a good uni. Works great on braid too.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I did a*

test, and found that for me the uni to uni held tighter then any other knot i could tie with braid line. And maybe it was just me but the albright if you don't get it tie just right it will slip. The uni was faster to tie with less chance of messing up. You might get alot of answers on this, about what you are doing and not doing. Try the uni and test it before you go to the water and see were it breaks, then do the same with the albright. That way "YOU" will know what works for you:fishing: i know you see alot of people say tie this knot then this one and then finish it off with this one...WTF!!! i found that the uni-knot covers alot of bases, and i don't have to worry about it slipping..Yes i do know other knots, but if something as simple as the uni works. I am sure the fish don't care what i tie....opcorn:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/guides/cg2003Sp_Uniknot/
this site tells you that you can cook and do taxes with a uni....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Uni-Uni...again.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

If you don't go through the loop at the end of the wraps from the same direction as when you started ( top and top or up from bottom) it will slip. Some times the loop twists when you make your wraps. Just my experience.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Uni-Uni for me


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

a uni to uni with a half hitch on either side of the knot pulled tight (one with the mono and one with the braid) onto the knot also helps prevent any slippages. I have yet to have a uni knot fail on me yet, even with a ton of casting it through the eyelets.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*blood knot*

I also use this knot.. Blood knots are from my fly-fishing days..


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

I did some tests to compare the knot strenght of uni-uni vs the albright in tying braid to mono. It appears that the albright has keeps greater knot strenght since the doubled mono loop acts as a cushion to prevent the braid from cutting into it....

Do you have the same experience? Is uni to uni good for tying braid to mono (say 30 lb braid on 15 lb mono)..?:fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*it's work*

for me...don't forget with braid to try and double everything while you are tying it. This has given me a stronger knot, bottomline tie what you are able to tie in a hurry. Some knots are great, but a bit#h to tie in the dark. The reason i went back to the uni knot was, i could tie fast and in any areas i might find myself. Being in the surf, rocks, on a rocking boat, and know that it will hold. If you perfer the other knots then tie them, as for me and others the uni knots. As come thru with flying colors, no debate on this, just a proven fact with most of us. opcorn:


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Blood & true blood*

The BLOOD and TRUE BLOOD for me , strongest knot I know,Takes a little talent to tie the true blood or the help of a mate(which they love doing).Also great for line to line of any size ,or mono to braid, When you use a true blood to make double drop leaders it holds hook out from main leader. Old wise bison


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Uni it is!*

Tied my braid and leader yesterday using a uni and man, what a difference! Went all day on the same leader. Caught a jack and about a dozen 16"-20" spanish macks. :fishing: They were hitting like crazy. Lost two lures only because they broke the leader down near the knot.
I tried to use a uni knot back when I first started fishing. I had a hard time because if the thin braid and the stiffness of the flouro leader. I guess I gave up on it too soon. 
The uni knot feels better than the albright running through the guides too.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Just curious, why not use a spider or bimini to a bristol/no-name or yucatan/worm knot?

I use this for all my shocks and it works great, why not use the same for a leader?

This website is a great resource:

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/knots_index.html


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I had the same problem with the albright and braid. It seemed i'd get more slippage with PP than other braided lines. Maybe it's the shape, but like most other guys say, keep it simple, UNI to UNI. The more stress there is, the tighter the knot gets. Don't know too much about breaking points, but the UNI to UNI is the knot that I trust and the knot that I trust tying myself 

I was pulling up 22-26" Stripers of the RT 50 bridge all night using 20lb braid and 40lb fluoro leader without one break with this knot.


----------



## maoriii (Jan 19, 2007)

sorry folks but I guess I am the last albright fan, I make 16 wraps, no more and no less and always tie the knot wet


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Double up your braid before you tie the knot, it'll make it closer in diameter and that will give you less slippage. I still like uni-uni but my friend does Albright. Personal preference I suppose.

If I'm using a short leader, I'll sometimes put in a micro-swivel and just tie to that. Even then, I'll still double up the braid, about 6" from the knot.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I prefer uni uni aswell. I've had the same prob with albright but, I was prob not doing it right. Never tried doubling up but, sounds very logical.


----------

